
React Native vs. NativeScript - jamesmp98
Hey everyone. With the rise of JavaScript on mobile, I am starting this discussion to compare the two biggest native JavaScript mobile frameworks: React Native and NativeScript. Both are relatively young, but growing fast. To me, React Native seems to have a bigger community and tends to be more mainstream (many products are adding official RN support), but {N} has some awesome features like 100% native API access via JS. So what does the JavaScript community think? Where do you think React Native and {N} are headed and what made you choose one over the other? Let&#x27;s see if I can get some interesting content from both sides!
======
invalidname
Isn't anyone concerned by Facebook?

Yes I know it's open source but after the whole Parse fiasco I swore I'd never
go near a Facebook API again.

As a side note NativeScript doesn't look very interesting to me either as I
use Codename One (prefer Java to JavaScript).

------
berkaybeyaz
I tested nativescript example app on iphone, in my opinion nativscript
performance better than react native but it just little bit. I guess they
don't have big community and details documentation.

------
rizkisunaryo
I use React Native, but never use {N} Some benefit of React Native to me: \-
rapid development, I don't need to rebuild every time \- easy to build UI,
compared to Native Android \- big community, many ready-to-use plugins \- it
has a feature to connect to each natives (iOS and Android). This is very good
when third party (e.g.: Cloudinary ) doesn't provide docs / SDK for React
Native \- with JS, it's easy to manipulate JSON

~~~
molorota
Do you think the using of React as another big benefit ( since it is the cool
kids framework right now ). Or this brings another challenge instead? In
addition to it, what are your's web stack of choice currently? ( I'm looking
for new ideas for back end also )

------
Egoscio
I don't have hands-on experience with either of these mobile frameworks,
however, a simple glance at statistics reveals the internet's interest in RN:
[https://g.co/trends/K49z5](https://g.co/trends/K49z5) . Not to mention the
fact that Discord, Facebook, Instagram, and Airbnb all run RN, while Native
script has a generally unknown/inconsiderable backing (imo).

------
omnimus
Very personal newbie experience. I got much further with react native. You can
find so much stuff for RN that you can do a lot just with javascript. I wasnt
so sure about that wit Nativescript.

